# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  ايمان عياد ..

## Ammar Qasaimeh

عمون - احتفلت المذيعة الاشهر في قناة الجزيرة الفضائية القطرية ايمان عياد بعيد ميلادها الذي صادف الجمعة 29/5/2009. 
وتحتفل ايمان بعيد ميلادها هذه المرة في العاصمة البريطانية لندن وسط احتفال عائلي متميز . 
واتصلت "عمون" بالزميلة عياد مقدمة التهاني والتبريكات بالمناسبة فشكرت اللفتة وقالت انها تتسوق في لحظة المكالمة (الثامنة مساء الجمعة) في ال" اﻟﻬﺎرودز " اكبر واهم مخازن عاصمة الضباب وانها ستغادر بعد برنامجها التسويقي الى احتفال عائلي بسيط دون تكلف. 
وتمنت في المناسبة ان تبقى بصحة جيدة ومن ثم قنوعة مقتنعة بحياتها وعملها .. ولفتت الى ان امنياتها ان تكون ايامها مفعمة بالعطاء والحب .. منوهة الى المال لا يهمها ولا يعنينها . 
وتمنت ان يعم السلام في المنطقة و يبقى الامل موجودا. 
وتوجهت ايمان بعد المكالمة كما قالت ل "عمون" الى احد المقاهي اللندنية مع العائلة وانها تستمتع بلحظات يوم ميلادها في هذا اليوم الصيفي الجميل. 
ولان الشيء بالشيء يذكر وميلاد الاحبة يحل بيننا فالاعلاميون الاردنيون ايضا يتواصلون مع اصدقاءهم الخلص على رأسهم الزميل ياسر ابو هلالة مدير مكتب الجزيرة في عمان الذي تتصادف مناسبة عيد ميلاده مع ايمان وهو بالمناسبة يقضي الاحتفال بمطعم وكوفي شوب جاره في اللويبدة وليس في معان حيث تحتفل ام رند زوجته المخلصة الوفية بعيد ميلاده السعيد .. 
ابو هلالة وجه في مناسبة عيد ميلاده كلمة لمحبيه على مدونته ب"فيس بوك" قال فيها:  
"على باب الأربعين .. أتمنى أن أشكر كثيرين وأعتذر من آخرين وأصرف وعودا للجميع ، أرجو الله أن أكون عند ظنكم يوم الخميس".. 
زميلنا العزيز اياد الجغبير مراسل الغد من السلط والمحرر في عمون تصادف ذكرى مولده بنفس التاريخ ويحتفل بالمناسبة مع قراء عمون اذ يقرأ تعليقاتهم ويحررها ويقص ما استطاع منها وينشر ما يناسب. 
وكتب الجغبير بالمناسبة على مدونته ب"فيس بوك" قائلا : " 
في هذا اليوم اقدم باقة احترام لوالدتي العزيزة وادعو الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنها واشكر كل من مد يد العون لي لاكون صحفيا متميزا سمير الحياري،باسل عكور ،موسى برهومة،وكل من غفلت عن ذكر اسمائهم وادعو الله ان يوفقني لما فيه الخير". 
على كل الاحوال امنيات بالتوفيق والصحة والعمر الطويل للزملاء ايمان وياسر واياد والف مبروك 
 
بالمناسبه ,ايمان عياد بتجنن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يسعد هالطله بس ، اي من قليل صرنا نحب الاخبار  :Db465236ff: 

كل عام وانتي بخير 
[/align]

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانتي بخير ايمان 

لو نعرف كان رحنا وعملنا الواجب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شايف , اي الخبر الزفت بطلع منها بشاره

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانتي بخير ايمان 
لو نعرف كان رحنا ووعملنا الواجب

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله مذيعه بتجنن 
حلوه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
مش ملاحظين انكم مزودينها شوي 
هيا حلوة بس مش كتير  :Wink: 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

> [align=center]
> مش ملاحظين انكم مزودينها شوي 
> هيا حلوة بس مش كتير 
> [/align]


كأنه غيرانه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> مش ملاحظين انكم مزودينها شوي 
> هيا حلوة بس مش كتير 
> [/align]


 
شكرا لمرورك ولرأيك المتواضع  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## غسان

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قال شو عيد ميلاد ابصر مين اما ناس التهي انت واياه بكتابك

----------


## The Gentle Man

> قال شو عيد ميلاد ابصر مين اما ناس التهي انت واياه بكتابك


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
والي ما عنده كتاب

----------


## عُبادة

> والي ما عنده كتاب


يدورله على وحدة حلوة اكثر منها يحتفل بعيد ميلادها :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

> يدورله على وحدة حلوة اكثر منها يحتفل بعيد ميلادها


 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  من الأخر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

يعطيك العافيه عمار ... نخطبلك إياها ؟؟!! :Db465236ff:

----------

